# Overnight Backpacking trip in northern New England



## spg18 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am planning a driving tour of New England at the end of this month and I'm looking for a good one night backpacking trip to take while I'm traveling. I'm not particularly picky on the location, as I plan on hitting all the NE states at some point, and I don't have a hard and fast itenerary for the trip. I am having trouble finding a good hike on trails that will be open this early in the spring. My experience level is between beginner and intermediate, so I'm not looking for anything too techincal (I will also be travelling alone). Bonus points for trails that are particularly scenic, as I am also an amateur photographer. So far, I am planning on staying at least a night in Acadia Nat'l Park in Maine, as it appears to be one of the campgrounds open all year long, so if there are any good overnight hikes there, that would be awesome. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Angus (Mar 6, 2014)

Anything fitting your description that is in NNE (VT, NH & ME) will be ice and snow covered. Acadia is really a day hike area. Given level of experience,  I would be hesitant. Hope you have a good sleeping bag...nights are still very cold and raw along coast. Problem with mountains in late March/early April is you can find sunny, 40-50 degrees or mid-winter blizzard conditions.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 6, 2014)

+1..
Driving will still be on the pavement...but there are many trails/cutting roads that one can XC or hike...but that's with what's appropriate.....winter hiking boots, gaitors, crampons, snowshoes....and clothing layers, and you're set...
 Spring might be official on the calendar, but in physical reality....as known by people that live in the NE, sets its own agenda year to year....  Anything's possible in March...and it's my favorite month for winter backpacking.  That's why I love it...but as Angus mentioned, recognize the air temps.  Great month for photography too...


----------

